

Google Wave, Reincarnated - byronm
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/38804/page1/

======
qq66
This is us (LiveLoop). If any HNers are using PowerPoint 2007 and need to
collaborate in Wave-like realtime with colleagues, email me at
amal@getliveloop.com and I will set you up with a free account.

~~~
gruseom
_something that 750 million people already use: Microsoft PowerPoint._

Millions, certainly, but 750 million? What's your source for this? (I ask
because it exceeds similar estimates I've seen for Excel.)

~~~
qq66
Source: [http://blogs.office.com/b/office-
exec/archive/2010/08/12/the...](http://blogs.office.com/b/office-
exec/archive/2010/08/12/the-olympians-of-microsoft-office.aspx)

~~~
gruseom
I see it. Thank you.

------
endergen
Funny how few comments there are on this one. As much as MS isn't the hotness
right now, this is a cool product to retroactively add third-party
collaboration feature to a complex app. Hats off to you guys as that seems
like an impressive feat for such a mature project.

~~~
vetler
Perhaps because there are not that many PowerPoint users or people that need a
feature like this? LiveLoop seems like a last resort if sitting together in
the same office isn't a possibility. I've never had to collaborate with many
people on a presentation, though, but I have used the chat on Google Docs with
great success ... once or twice.

------
dergachev
See previous discussion on Stypi:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2865014>

------
troymc
I get the feeling that many of the ideas in Wave have diffused out into
products/services like Google Docs and Google+ Hangouts. (Think of the live
editing and internal chat features within Google Docs.)

------
anandkulkarni
Stypi is phenomenal! Looking forward to the vim plugin. I see a tremendous
number of use cases, especially as it starts to be integrated into more and
more apps.

